# kibble sizes and choking.



## chaos_emerald (Jan 26, 2009)

I feed Emmy a blend of Wellness indoor, Royal Canin Indoor 27 (I think) and Green Pea and Duck.

I noticed the other night that it seems pretty difficult for her to break up the kibble bits, and in the back of my head I'm usually worried about choking. 

I've tried to break them up myself but it's really difficult and time consuming.

And moistening the pieces isn't an option while I'm at school, I can't make it over to her until 9 or 
later and often she's already eaten some and wet food spoils fairly quickly.

Are hedgies pretty good at helping themselves if they're choking? I wouldn't be around if it happened and that scares me. 
Should I really be this worried?? 
Are there foods that y'all think hedgies are less likely to choke on?


----------



## SilverQuill (Jan 21, 2010)

I was worried about this as well a couple weeks ago pertaining to our litter if babies eating moms bigger kibbles instead of the small babycat kibbles, but as we've seen the past couple weeks that they have been sampling kibble for the most part they are pretty good at judging when a piece of kibble has been broken down enough to swallow, I know accidents can happen but I wouldn't worry to much about it especially if she's full grown. I watched one of out 5 week old babies tackle a green pea and duck kibble today for the first time and even tho it took her a min she broke it up and downed it just fine  (they eat royal canin babycat usually which is like 3x smaller)


----------

